# Clearblue digi ovulation tests versus boots



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi ladies

I'm in a quandry, I'm due to ovulate on the 9th March (tuesday), am getting OV pains at the moment, and started testing today, I tested first with a Boots test and it came up almost positive, so panicked and took a clear blue digi (smiley face), and didnt get a smiley face, even when I took the cartridge out there was a very very tiny line at the side of the test line (I know I should read into this)

Anyhow, cos I am using a donor with home insem, I need to Ov as close to or after 9th March for max input.

Sorry for the long winded essay lol.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

